# Websites not formatting correctly



## ghgyith

Hello. On most websites, the formatting is fine, and images load correctly. However, on certain websites, on any browser, it reverts to looking like this:








When looking in the "network" tab of Chrome developer tools, it appears a lot of the content is 403ing:








I've tried the same website on Microsoft Edge, and the issue occurs there too. What could the problem be? Thanks!


----------



## Corday

Are you sure the websites themselves are current? Post one here and we can check. What you're seeing has a name, but I forget what it's called.


----------



## ghgyith

Corday said:


> Are you sure the websites themselves are current? Post one here and we can check. What you're seeing has a name, but I forget what it's called.


Hi, here's the website I first noticed it on (I was following the link from Wikipedia). On some of my emails, too, the same issue occurs with the images not loading properly (although the formatting doesn't get messed up).


----------



## Corday

Try turning Hardware Acceleration off in each browser. What operating system and version are you using?


----------



## ghgyith

Corday said:


> Try turning Hardware Acceleration off in each browser. What operating system and version are you using?


The issue persisted after I turned off hardware acceleration. I am using Windows 10, version 2004 for x64 based systems.


----------



## ghgyith

Corday said:


> Try turning Hardware Acceleration off in each browser. What operating system and version are you using?


The same issue occurs on my Android mobile phone, if that's any help


----------



## Corday

If you're using Filtering Software, that's the problem.


----------



## ghgyith

Corday said:


> If you're using Filtering Software, that's the problem.


I've tried removing my ad blocker and that hasn't fixed it. Is possible that Mcaffee antivirus is the problem?


----------



## Corday

It would more likely be a setting in McAfee. We recommend using built in Windows Security. 3rd party suites either slow you down or cause problems. If uninstalling yours, don't use the Programs & Features uninstaller. Go directly to the McAfee site for theirs. Also make sure your ISP isn't filtering sites. If you're in a good mood today, you might appreciate my suggesting (conspiracy theory) that the RNC is being hacked by the opposition.


----------



## sobeit

do a speed test on your internet. It happens to me every once in a while with cnet and when I do a speedtest, it is extremely slow. You can also boot to safemode with network to see if it still happens. This will check to see if any third party app is causing the problem.


----------



## SpywareDr

Any help here? https://superuser.com/questions/1249003/some-websites-display-in-html-text-mode


----------



## jonnyb

Looks fine on my end. Website works perfectly and I got two adblockers on and a cookie banner remover and it looks like it is supposed to. So it is something on your computer for sure. Maybe you have to call the GOP.


----------

